# Jeremy Fleischman is my soulmate.



## joey (Mar 1, 2012)

As of EPGY Stanford Winter Open 2012, me and j-fly have the same single AND average for 3x3!
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005FLEI01
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007GOUL01


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 1, 2012)

He creamed you at OH though.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 1, 2012)

:3


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 1, 2012)

Also, the ranks are 148 and 147.


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 1, 2012)

Lol, nice, have you met Jeremy?


----------



## Vincents (Mar 1, 2012)

2010 US Nationals!


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 1, 2012)

Vincents said:


> 2010 US Nationals!


 
Ah, cool.


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2012)

And world championships 2009!

It has also been brought to my attention that Jules Manalang and Kyle Barry are also soulmates 
They even got the average in the same round


----------



## Dene (Mar 1, 2012)

<3<3<3<3 totes jelly of both of you


----------



## Faz (Mar 1, 2012)

10.05/12.55 with Ravi Fernando in 2009


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> 10.05/12.55 with Ravi Fernando in 2009


 
Awesome 

12:44:26 <+aronpm> j`ey: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009POZS01 http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008TAIC01

So we have 4 soul-couples so far.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 1, 2012)

```
9.15  11.17  Jeremy Fleischman + Joey Gouly
10.08  11.93  Alejandro Riveiro Rodríguez + Fabian Auroux
10.44  11.95  Phil Yu + Syota Arai (新井翔大)
11.44  13.09  Claudio Müller + Koh Zhen Chen Winston
11.31  13.17  Chia-Liang Tai (戴嘉良) + Péter Pozsgai
10.96  13.28  Andriyan Alfayed + Ryousuke Higo (肥後亮佑)
11.03  13.53  Ivo Bakker + Ting-Wei Tseng (曾亭瑋)
10.05  14.01  Inha Woo (우인하) + Yu-Huan Huang (黃宇瑍)
11.96  14.12  Caio José Lafetá + Masahiro Daidai (大代真広)
11.08  14.25  Haipeng Du (杜海鹏) + Wen-Sheng Wang (王文生)
11.68  14.37  Ernie Pulchny + Yunlong Li (李云龙)
11.96  14.42  Johannes Laire + Péter Róka
11.61  14.50  Jules Manalang + Kyle Barry
12.22  14.91  Anthony Jacquemin + Ricky Lianto
12.58  15.45  Claes Hedin + Serhii Shaboltas
13.84  15.48  Nguyễn Khải + Nikolai Sitte
13.66  15.55  Axel Trombert + Barnabás Turi
12.27  15.63  Daniel De Vera + Jakob Kogler
11.68  15.80  Cheng-Chiao Yang (楊程喬) + Tong Boonrod (ต๋อง บุญรอด)
12.83  16.34  Atsushi Yazawa (矢澤篤) + Yong Rong Seng
15.03  16.51  Niko Kauffman + Tom Hasegawa (長谷川透夢)
14.80  16.53  Kim Jeong-Jae + Mingbin Zhang (张铭斌)
14.88  16.77  Jae Hyung Kim (김재형) + Jiyanglin Li (李继杨霖)
14.66  17.09  Michael Hartz + Wenchen Ding (丁文晨)
14.28  17.22  Ivan Koval + Tomasz Seweryn
15.08  18.13  Nanda Yorian + Wei-Ming Tong (唐偉銘)
15.11  18.32  Antoine Perdereau + Chloe Vo
14.08  18.66  Jan Herrmann + Muhammad Al Azis Bachrun
16.71  18.75  Jakub Danilewicz + Ming Tse (謝建忠)
16.93  19.04  Andrea Natale + Christoph Prasch
17.18  19.07  Angelo D'Andrea + Scott Wu
16.75  19.73  Michael Stump + Sander Kaspers
16.90  19.81  César Rojas Contreras + Chau Hong Phat
16.69  19.94  Janson Fu + Wang-Po Hsien
17.61  20.85  Justin Harder + Xiaoming Hou (侯晓明)
17.94  21.04  Arief Khalid Mawardi + Ragil Setyadi
19.46  21.17  Rajat Vadiraj Dwaraknath + Yang Jiao (焦阳)
19.22  21.39  Lars Henkes + Toshihiro Noguchi
18.30  21.62  Emil Shaikhutdinov + Mike Catchen
18.41  22.38  Lee Mow Theng + Zhengnan Jiang (蒋正男)
18.47  22.43  Thana Pongthana + Yuandi Zhang (张元缔)
18.58  22.75  Conrad Li + Renald Elvin Hartantio
19.43  22.78  Chang-Ting Chen (陳昶廷) + Kevin Lee 3
19.88  23.23  David Álvarez Valcarce + Joel Banthien
21.00  23.24  Erry Aryanto + Ilham Ramadhan
21.11  23.25  Yangyang Zhang (张阳阳) + Yuerong Zhao (赵月蓉)
19.25  23.27  Eric Johnson + Paul Anderson
18.72  23.52  Alexander Simon + Olivier Vermersch
18.61  23.72  Sigifredo Castañeda Fernández + Sigifredo Ivan Reyes Castañeda
22.59  23.81  Gefu Liu (刘戈夫) + Kwong Hung Hin (鄺鴻軒)
18.90  23.87  David Mládek + Komron Noorbakhsh
20.59  24.00  Muhammad Sangga Gigih Kanugrahan + Ryan Hsu
21.83  24.60  Ching Chi (冀擎) + Johan Hillerström
21.97  25.40  Tim Mercer + Tony Moon
23.30  25.43  Matthew Millard + Rizki Wicaksono
20.34  26.16  Jakub Andrzejak + Shafiq Mohammed
24.00  26.20  Gen Li (李根) + Reiko Teepere
23.27  26.96  Callum Cottrell + Fredrik Anfinsen
22.41  27.85  Arwed Lübben + Sanghee Choi (최상희)
24.00  28.59  Priandi Ramadhan + Łukasz Kozioł
27.27  29.70  Ng Ming Yang + Patrick Borris
23.91  29.77  Bohao Xu (徐博豪) + Ryuta Hashimoto (橋本竜太)
26.63  30.41  Handy + Jianfeng Zhang (张建峰)
26.06  33.91  Pengcheng Zheng (郑鹏程) + Vladimir Vlasov
29.44  36.24  Ian Skinner + Tean Tze Heng
34.36  36.83  Amir Hosein Mobasheri (امیرحسین مباشری) + Jesse Matilainen
51.38  56.98  Nelson Estrada Valera + Vanessa Espino


SELECT best/100, average/100, names FROM (
SELECT best, average, count(*) ctr, group_concat(name order by name separator ' + ') names
FROM (SELECT personName name, min(if(best>0,best,999999)) best, min(if(average>0,average,999999)) average FROM Results WHERE eventId='333' GROUP BY personId) helper
WHERE best<999999 and average<999999
GROUP BY best, average
) helper
WHERE ctr>1
ORDER BY ctr desc, average, best, names;
```


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome Stefan 

18.61 23.72 Sigifredo Castañeda Fernández + Sigifredo Ivan Reyes Castañeda

WAT!?

edit:
^ Has to be an error.. their averages are exactly the same.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 1, 2012)

Stefan said:


> ```
> 18.61  23.72  Sigifredo Castañeda Fernández + Sigifredo Ivan Reyes Castañeda
> ```


 
I think this one is an error. They are both listed as having "22.84 18.61 22.75 25.58 36.05" in the first round. Probably confusion from the names...


----------



## LarsN (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice  but no "ménage à trois" then ...


----------



## Stefan (Mar 1, 2012)

LarsN said:


> Nice  but no "ménage à trois" then ...


 

```
5  1.16  1.29  magic  Haoran Yin (殷浩然) + Kirstine Buus Aagaard + Shota Ihara (井原奨太) + Szabolcs Balázsi + Yifan Hao (郝逸凡)
5  1.65  1.81  magic  Aditya Purwa Caraka + Farul Ivan + Ole Nikolai Gjerset + Riadi Arsandi + Tommy Holm
4  1.28  1.39  magic  Massimo Russo + Ryan Zawartkay + Xiaolong Lu (卢晓龙) + Yichen Shen (申翊辰)
4  1.30  1.39  magic  Chris Defreitas + Feliks Zemdegs + Janitra Ezra Putra + Ranz Norwin Lim
4  1.36  1.58  magic  Jeremy Mah Siew Meng + Tanner Reece + Zhili Feng (冯之立) + Zhou Yichen (周奕臣)
4  1.36  1.59  magic  Chen Liang (梁晨) + David Weisiger + Kaiyuan Chen (陈恺垣) + Rasyadan Muhammad
4  1.38  1.60  magic  Arnaud van Galen + Emil Goldsmith Olesen + Lau Chi Pang (劉智鵬) + Marcel Passon
4  1.52  1.67  magic  Bin Li (李斌) + Michał Pleskowicz + Paweł Włoszek + Sebastián Pino Castillo
4  1.53  1.67  magic  Edward Liu + Justin Mallari + Mingren Lu (卢鸣仁) + Sean Connolly
4  1.56  1.75  magic  Freddie Yuan + Fujia Lu (卢孚嘉) + Paulo Padilla + Yujie Shen (申玉杰)
4  1.65  1.76  magic  Kate Sosik + Niao Cai (菜鸟) + Rey Anthony Briguera + Zsolt Vincze
4  1.88  1.98  magic  Andrew Barry + Chenli Yao (姚忱瓅) + Gábor Patkós + Nicolás Orlando Morales Garcés
3  1.05  1.14  magic  Aphichotewisit Woowong (อภิโชติวิสิทธิ์ วูวงศ์) + Kirk Nicklaus Manibuy + Yiming Hua (华一鸣)
3  1.13  1.21  magic  Cameron Stollery + Fachri Padmaridho + Sam Boyles
3  1.16  1.22  magic  Christian Kaserer + Franco Silva + Hilman Nihaya
3  1.19  1.25  magic  Baramee Pookcharoen (บารมี พุกเจริญ) + Hoang Son Nguyen + Huangchao Yu (于黄超)
3  1.13  1.26  magic  Alejandro Riveiro Rodríguez + Tobias Christlieb + Wojciech Szatanowski
3  1.19  1.27  magic  Giovanni Contardi + Rowe Hessler + Yao Shi (史尧)
3  1.15  1.28  magic  Javier Tirado Ortiz + Natthaphat Mahtani (ณัฐภัทร จี มาทานี) + Philip Gonzalez
3  1.25  1.43  magic  David Tan + Ivan Adisatya + Robert Larkin
3  1.38  1.44  magic  Muhammad Putra Perdana + Ruifeng Ji (姬锐锋) + Shuohong Wang (王硕鸿)
3  1.31  1.45  magic  Gábor Szabó + Hanchuan Tong (童寒川) + Jan Gnoiński
3  1.41  1.48  magic  Boyuan Tang (唐博远) + Lee Jia Yong + Yizhi Hu (胡一之)
3  1.41  1.49  magic  AJ Blair + Uku Kruusamägi + Youri Oosterling
3  1.43  1.50  magic  Arnau Mora Tarragona + Carlos Martínez Garrido + Vladislav Prokhorov
3  1.43  1.51  magic  Joris Mühlsteff + Rolando Acuña Mitre + Łukasz Cichecki
3  1.31  1.52  magic  Johan Holmedahl + Minh Tri Tran + Teemu Tiinanen
3  1.34  1.54  magic  Kristoffer Lauderbaugh + Tommy Gustavsson + Viktor Benjámin Mérai
3  1.50  1.56  magic  Felix Fröberg + Felix Lee + Leo Li
3  1.52  1.57  magic  Mingrui Qian (钱明睿) + Szabolcs Obriton + Yu Zhu (朱玉)
3  1.44  1.58  magic  Jascha Bakarinow + Lingxin Li (李凌欣) + Nianfeng Zhang (张念峰)
3  1.40  1.60  magic  James Dean Ludlow + Kenneth Svendson + Tyler Jones
3  1.36  1.66  magic  Felipe Fuenzalida + Owidiusz Pryk + Wenfeng Huang (黄文锋)
3  1.56  1.66  magic  Hong'an Wang (王洪安) + Mengnan Liu (刘梦楠) + Wei-Ming Tong (唐偉銘)
3  1.43  1.67  magic  Julianne Hormann + Junsheng Zhou (周俊生) + Kate Nelson
3  1.44  1.68  magic  Allan Ortega + Bobby Krupa + Letian Mattia Chang
3  1.50  1.69  magic  Andrew Kilbourn + Kai Jiptner + Miriana Cecchi
3  1.56  1.73  magic  Ardnarong Lertsangsuwan (อาจณรงค์ เลิศแสงสุวรรณ) + Kenneth Gustavsson + Mike Hughey
3  1.56  1.77  magic  Christopher Quattrociocchi + Jaime Pinto + Rongxiang Zhang (张荣祥)
3  1.56  1.79  magic  Justin Jaffray + Larry Zuo + Quoc Viet Dau
3  1.38  1.80  magic  Fahmi Taufiqulhadi + Qingyu Cai (蔡青玉) + Rongyi Lan (蓝荣祎)
3  1.55  1.80  magic  Chung-Han Hsu (許鍾瀚) + Fangyuan Chang (常方圆) + Sittinon Sukhaya (สิทธินนท์ สุขายะ)
3  1.59  1.80  magic  Alexander Heaton + Giosuè Soardo + Xiaofei Luo (骆骁騑)
3  1.68  1.84  magic  Eric Johnson + Paweł Sikora + Vincent Spijkers
3  1.47  1.85  magic  Che-Ting Chu (朱哲廷) + Guillermo Serrano León + Victor Bogatov
3  1.63  1.85  magic  Chen Fu (傅晨) + Ekanat Meparinya (เอกณัฐ เมปริญญา) + John Rhodes
3  1.59  1.86  magic  Alexey Polyashov + Chester Lian + Max Olschok
3  1.83  1.92  magic  Tim Tilstra + Weifeng Cheng (程维锋) + Yuji Yoon (尹 裕智)
3  1.72  1.93  magic  Chain Guo Heng + Dmitry Choklya + Lee Poon Kit (李本杰)
3  1.47  1.99  magic  Bartosz Zawiślak + Nutthanai Kijviwattanakarn (ณัฐนัย กิจวิวัฒนการ) + Waris Ali
3  1.71  2.12  magic  Carson Penticuff + Fabien Lebailly + Martin Gröller
3  1.80  2.15  magic  Aria Zolfaghari + Dewa Astika + Greg Austin
3  2.02  2.17  magic  Alec Maclean + Jacob Nave + Jakob Boisen
3  1.86  2.24  magic  Apichai Boonnuam (อภิชัย บุญน่วม) + Gabriella Spain + Quinn Macdonald
3  1.72  2.31  magic  Alex Christopoulos + Alexander Braun + Chi Bang Nguyen
3  1.86  2.47  magic  Chen Yu Chi + Henry Merker + Yongqi Tian (田永奇)
3  2.08  2.49  magic  Alonso Zamora + Brady Stewart + Tiffany Soh
3  1.59  2.55  magic  Frederik Stühring + Gerald Alejandro Ochoa Pérez + Xiao Yang (杨潇)
3  1.94  2.58  magic  Bill Wang + Haonan Li (李浩楠) + Renaud Moirier

SELECT ctr, best/100, average/100, eventId, names FROM (
SELECT best, average, eventId, count(*) ctr, group_concat(name order by name separator ' + ') names
FROM (SELECT personName name, eventId, min(if(best>0,best,999999)) best, min(if(average>0,average,999999)) average FROM Results GROUP BY personId, eventId) helper
WHERE best<999999 and average<999999
GROUP BY best, average, eventId
) helper
WHERE ctr>2
ORDER BY ctr desc, average, best, eventId, names;
```


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 1, 2012)

Cool Syota Arai


----------



## rubikmaster (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL,can somebody please calculate what would be the approximate odds of this happening.So,for both of them you would need to estimate what could be the lowest and the highest possible time for his single and his average.Something like that.


----------



## shelley (Mar 2, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> LOL,can somebody please calculate what would be the approximate odds of this happening.So,for both of them you would need to estimate what could be the lowest and the highest possible time for his single and his average.Something like that.


 
That's not enough, you'd also need the distribution of their times.


----------

